# Canister filter media how long do you reuse



## Chris35rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Was cleaning my filter pads today and was wondering how long do you all rinse and reuse yours? I just can't see throwing them away after only a month use.

Chris


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very smart decision. Pet shops would like for you to throw them away...$$$. I reuse until they fall apart.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

me too. i just rinse a little every once in a while - when the pads are clogged.


----------



## Chris35rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone I got a cascade 700 on my 55 gallon, I know its not the most popular filter on the market but those replacement pads can get expensive. I got a bunch of rite size cut to fit filter pads that is fixing to get put to use in these filter basket.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

In the future, when/if you change the media, only do a little bit at a time. Never change it all at once. The only media that ever needs constant changing is chemical.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Using fiberfill 100% polyester pillow filling works great in canisters and is very cheap. Otherwise just rinse your filter pads


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In my magnum 350s, the filter "sleeve" will stretch out until it gapes and no longer fits the canister snugly. then it gets tossed or I ask my mother to sew back to the right size.


----------

